# Y Pipe for R35



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am after a non resonated Y pipe, happy to collected within reasonable distance from Bedfordshire.

Thanks


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

davej51 said:


> I am after a non resonated Y pipe, happy to collected within reasonable distance from Bedfordshire.
> 
> Thanks


I've got a full Milltek non res system which includes the y pipe. Don't really want to split it though. Let me know if your interested. It's in Gosport


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

eBay normally has plenty to offer


----------

